# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل حديث:(لا يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة) مناف لحادثة بلقيس ؟

## ابن فالح المدني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بحثت عن جواب لهذه المسألة ولم أجد ..

الله عز وجل قال : ( وكذلك يفعلون ) موافقا لكلام بلقيس وذكر أهل العلم أن لها رأي سديدا .. فهل يصح الحديث:(لا يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة )..؟
 ولو صح هل يتعارض مع الآية؟

أتمنى ممن لديه نقل في صحة الحديث أو إحالة أن يفيدنا ..

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

*حديث :* 
*( لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة ) و (لن يفلح قوم أسندوا أمرهم إلى امرأة )*

*حديث صحيح* 

أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (7/538 ، رقم 37787) أخرجه أحمد (5/51 ، رقم 20536) ، والبخارى فى صحيحه (6/2600 ، رقم 6686) ، والترمذى (4/527 ، رقم 2262) ، وقال : حسن صحيح . و أخرجه النسائى (8/227 ، رقم 5388) و غيرهم ، كلهم عن أبى بكرة رضى الله عنه مرفوعا .

----------


## جذيل

لا منافاة 
فلم تفلح ولاية بلقيس عليهم 
فقد زالت مملكتها كلها , كأن لم تكن ..
مع كونهم كانوا مشركين لما كانت والية عليهم ..
فأين الفلاح .!؟
والرأي السديد لا يعني فلاح ولايتها ..
وكون بعض النساء تولت بعض الحكومات فقد فعلت ذلك بإعانة من الرجل غلبة وقهرا

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك .. لا تعارض بين الحديث والآية.. فالآيات وإن كانت تنقل آراء سديدة لملكة من الملوك وتشهد لها برجاحة مقالاتها، إلا أنه ليس فيها تزكية لمطلق حكم تلك المرأة وولايتها، ولا يلزم هذا من ظاهر الآيات! 
ومعلوم ضعف المرأة ولينها بطبيعتها كأنثى، والولايات العامة تتطلب قوة وحزما ورباطة جأش لا تقوم بطبيعة الأنثى وما جبلت عليها.. 
ومعلوم ما يعتري المرأة من نقص عقل، في غلبة عواطفها عليها وغلبة الانشغال بأحوال أولادها على تفكيرها، وما يكون في وقت حيضها من تغير في أحوالها النفسية والجسدية، مما يؤثر بمجموعه - لا محالة - في أدائها في الولايات العامة وحكمها في قضايا الناس.. 
ولعل في الآيات إشارة لطيفة إلى هذا المعنى فيما يحكيه الرب من قول ملكة سبأ للملأ من حولها: ((قَالَتْ يَا أَيُّهَا المَلَأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي أَمْرِي مَا كُنتُ قَاطِعَةً أَمْراً حَتَّى تَشْهَدُونِ)) [النمل : 32] 
ولكن هذا لا يمنع من أن المرأة لها أحوال قد تخرج فيها بآراء ترجح على آراء أعقل الرجال وأحكمهم.. ومن النساء من هن أرجح عقلا وأظهر نبوغا من كثير من الرجال، ولكن أهليتهن للولايات العامة ذاهبة لما تقدم من أحوالهن، ولغلبة ذلك النقص على جبلة النساء. ولهذا فإن كثيرا من الناس يغتر الآن عندما يرى امرأة موفقة أو ناجحة في إدارتها لولاية عامة، (مع كون معيار الحكم على التوفيق والنجاح في حد ذاته خاضعا للأخذ والرد) يقول "هذه أفضل من مئة رجل"، ونقول له نحن لم نزعم أنه لا توجد من بين النساء من يمكنها أن تبلي بلاءا حسنا - في بعض أحوالها أو حتى فيما يغلب عليها من أحوال - في بعض الولايات العامة، ولكن النادر لا حكم له، والعبرة بالغلبة.. وخروج بعض أفراد العام من العموم لا ينفي ذلك العموم.. فالنساء أصلا ما خلقن من أجل هذا! 
فإن رأينا رجلا يدخن السيجارة أربعين سنة متواصلة ولا يصاب بسرطان في الرئة - مثلا - لا نقول إن هذا دليل على بطلان قاعدة أن التدخين يسبب سرطان الرئة! 
فالحاصل أنه عندما يأتينا نص يفيد أنه لا يفلح من يولون أمورهم امرأة (هكذا بعموم)، ونص آخر يفيد أن امرأة بعينها كانت سديدة الرأي في حكم حكمته أو مقالة قالتها، (ولم ينص على أن قومها أفلحوا، فتأمل) فإن تلك المرأة قد تكون في هذه الواقعة المروية على حال خارجة عن ذلك العموم، بل وخارجة عما يغلب عليها هي نفسها من أحوال.. 
وكذلك فإن الحديث ينص على أن الذين يولون أمورهم امرأة لا يفلحون على اعتبار أنهم يضيعون الأمانة بذلك ولا يحسنون تقدير الأمور، إذ يوسدون الولايات العامة لمن ليست لهم وما خلقوا من أجلها! فتأمل دقة لفظ الحديث إذ لم يقل: لن يفلح قوم تحكمهم امرأة، أو "تسلطت عليهم امرأة" ولكن قال لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة.. فهذا يدل على أن مجرد تولية أهل الحل والعقد منهم امرأة عليهم باختيارهم وجعلهم إياها على رأس البلاد = هو في حد ذاته من عدم فلاحهم!

----------

